

Request a Free Ebook: Happy Holidays from the O'Reilly Newsletter Team - rafadc
http://www.oreilly.com/pub/get/prognews?imm_mid=0c924a&cmp=em-prog-na-na-newsltr_20141227

======
percept
Upvoted, and the book choices are as follows, but note that the response after
submitting the request is something along the lines of: "Our team will review
your request, and get back to you in a couple of days." (So I'm expecting coal
in my stocking.)

Test-Driven Development with Python

iOS Game Development Cookbook

Java Performance: The Definitive Guide

Continuous Enterprise Development in Java

Clojure Cookbook

Mastering Perl, Second Edition

Mining the Social Web, Second Edition

Java Network Programming, Fourth Edition

Understanding and Using C Pointers

Embedded Android

ZeroMQ

Programming Android, Second Edition

Geolocation in iOS

Programming Computer Vision with Python

Safe C++

Python and AWS Cookbook

